# Habitat radius finish



## Marweb (25 Oct 2016)

I have a dining table and chairs from the habitat radius range, starting to look a bit old and grubby and wanted to give it a sanding down and re finishing.

has anyone got any ideas on what type of oil or wax would be used on this furniture?


----------



## custard (25 Oct 2016)

You've got good taste, the Radius Dining Table in Oak has built quite a reputation as a design classic. It was originally spray lacquered, which was only ever going to last about eight or ten years before looking rough, and once it first starts to go it will then deteriorate pretty quickly.

You've got a dilemma in that, unlike most used furniture, it's not totally valueless. But preserving the value means putting it out to a professional for respraying to retain originality, that won't be cheap for a good job. 

Your other option is sanding and scraping out the lacquer (about four to eight hours hard graft) and then refinishing yourself. Personally I'd go with Osmo, satin if you want to replicate the original, or matt if you want to be on trend. It's a hard wearing finish that even resists red wine as long as any spills are mopped up quickly, but the truth is most finishes apart from two packs will struggle under the assault course that is a family dining table. The advantage of Osmo though is that it's fairly easy to refresh or replace the finish every few years.

Good luck!


----------



## Marweb (25 Oct 2016)

Really appreciate your help there mate, to say im a novice at this is a bit of an understatement, is it the osmo hardwax polyx oil ?, would 750ml one be about right for a table and 4 chairs?


----------



## custard (25 Oct 2016)

That's the one, and you'll easily get three coats from 750ml.


----------



## YorkshireMartin (29 Oct 2016)

custard, seriously...how do you know all this stuff? lol


----------



## skipdiver (29 Oct 2016)

Osmo polyx goes for miles. I've got the smallest tin they do for some little birch ply pawls that i make and i swear the tin has as much in it now as when i bought it.


----------

